# Paracord sunglasses lanyard



## OleRed15

Does anyone know where i can get paracord sunglasses croakie that looks like a duck call lanyard? Or does anyone make one that i can buy... 
Ive attached a pic of the one i like but i was looking for red and black


----------



## boneboy96

Making the lanyard isn't the problem, the end pieces for the glasses are what's tough to come up with.   I looked into making some but surgical tubing is too thick for behind the ear, and I can't seem to locate neoprene tubing that will work out.


----------



## OleRed15

This is what a guy on Archery talk did, even has a website for where to get the tubing, all you have to do is type in neoprene tubing in the search bar and it pulls it right up ....

Here's one of my designs. The ends are 3/16" diameter neoprene tubing, and will slide on and off without being permanently attached to your glasses. The tubing creates a suction effect on the glasses that makes it just about impossible to slip off by accident. 

Here's where I got the tubing: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/ appages/neoprene.phpI attached it to the paracord by melting the end of the cord into a large ball, then dab on some superglue, and slipped it into the tubing. Then I added some shrink tubing over top to cover everything up.

The 3/16" tubing will slip onto just about any kind of glasses (even safety glasses with large ends as seen in bottom pic).


----------



## trial&error

they sell the solid one piece tube as sunglasses holders, about 14-16" could you just use those 1 " at a time boneboy?


----------



## boneboy96

OleRed15 said:


> This is what a guy on Archery talk did, even has a website for where to get the tubing, all you have to do is type in neoprene tubing in the search bar and it pulls it right up ....
> 
> Here's one of my designs. The ends are 3/16" diameter neoprene tubing, and will slide on and off without being permanently attached to your glasses. The tubing creates a suction effect on the glasses that makes it just about impossible to slip off by accident.
> 
> Here's where I got the tubing: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/ appages/neoprene.phpI attached it to the paracord by melting the end of the cord into a large ball, then dab on some superglue, and slipped it into the tubing. Then I added some shrink tubing over top to cover everything up.
> 
> The 3/16" tubing will slip onto just about any kind of glasses (even safety glasses with large ends as seen in bottom pic).



Alright...I ordered 3 feet of the 3/16th tubing to get started with.   I'll start making up some when it gets here!


----------



## QTurn

http://www.winntuck.com/

This is where I get mine...


----------



## OleRed15

Alright boneboy let me know how they turn out...

and Qturn thanks for the webiste, i really appreciate it


----------



## QTurn

Sure thing!  I get asked all the time where I got mine.  I found them at the last Palmetto Sportsman's Expo in South Carolina.  Winn-Tuck had a booth and were selling them and their duck call lanyards.  I've been real impressed with the quailty.

When boneboy gets his made I plan on buying several!!  I would much rather support support someone here on Woody's....


----------



## OleRed15

Yea im going to buy one too, i want something not many ppl have to attach to my Costa Triple tails and it would be nice to have one from someone on Woodys...

Boneboy if you read this, ill take red and black


----------



## Thor827

Boneboy let us know how it works out. I mess around with paracord too and it's always good to have another trick up my sleeve.


----------



## QTurn

I have some made by another company that uses the rubber tubing.  The only problem with them is the rubber won't fit around some of the larger frame Costas.  I have a pair of the Jose's and a pair of Zanes and the tubing won't fit over the earpieces....  The rubber works perfect on the Fathoms though...


----------



## OleRed15

Yea i can see how that can be a problem, i have the triple tails and the brines so i shouldnt have a problem with fit cause they have small frame.


----------



## the r.o.c.

buy a cheap sunglass holders for your glasses. then tie your cord around it, very easy.  i do this all the time. its hard to just make them, cause they're so many different size arms. when one of my friends ask me, i tell them to bring me a holder that fits, then they pick out color or colors.


----------



## GOoutdoors

How much (feet) of the paracord do you normally use for sunglasses holders?  I like the idea of using existing holders and weaving around it.


----------



## OleRed15

Im not sure how the r.o.c does his, but ive heard its 1 foot of paracord per inch. So if you have 10 inchs of existing holder, it should take 10 feet of cord.. Hope this helps


----------



## the r.o.c.

measure the s.g. holder. example if it is 15" long, double that= 30" then i measure out 3 x that. then i usually will pull off another foot, just to be sure.  ive made 4 or 5 like this.  i use a wood burning tip to melt the cord, unstead of cutting and burning with a lighter. hope this helps.


----------



## GOoutdoors

thanks guys!


----------



## boneboy96

Well I'm not really happy with my 1st attempt, but here it is.   Flame away folks...I can take it!   Getting the tubing locked down is not so easy...the elastic neoprene would be better for this I believe, rather than the solid wall neoprene.


----------



## the r.o.c.

looks good to me, hand made is the way. ive made a couple necklaces using 2 diff knots.  one is a prayer knot, the other is the river. they are a little more flexable than the cobra. ive even pulled the inner strands out, to make the thing a little thinner and more flexable.  you could sell them to your friends.  roc


----------



## boneboy96

the r.o.c. said:


> looks good to me, hand made is the way. ive made a couple necklaces using 2 diff knots.  one is a prayer knot, the other is the river. they are a little more flexable than the cobra. ive even pulled the inner strands out, to make the thing a little thinner and more flexable.  you could sell them to your friends.  roc



I didn't pull the knots tight at all...snug but not tight.  This way it can be very flexible and yet be comfortable.   I'll get around to trying a few more and see if anything comes to mind on how to better start off the process of tying onto the tubing.


----------



## sharpeblades

Do you have a "DEMO" to give out


----------



## the r.o.c.

hey sharpeblades ill trade you a "demo" paracord for a demo knife...lol


----------



## SLY22

Looks good, boneboy! I would buy one or maybe a couple from you in Black or Black & Silver/Gray.
Carey


----------



## sharpeblades

Boy roc that sounds like a good deal


----------



## Hunter Haven

I have a Costa lanyard and I like it simply because I can tighten the glasses around me when I'm running down the lake. It is a very lightweight lanyard cord.... 

Not knocking the paracord lanyards at all. Honestly seems like you could make some pretty cool color combos, but wouldn't these be "heavy"? Just curious. Seems like they would be pretty heavy to me


----------



## Napi

Where do you guys buy the paracord? Seems like a thousand places online. How do you know if it's good or real paracord vs some cheap knockoff?


----------



## BIGABOW

I saw this thread a couple weeks ago, I'd like Just the Tubing. I sweat like crazy so the string is of no interest to me(while it is attractive and looks really cool). I've got 3 pair of glasses that I want the tubing on. where are you fellas getting the "tubing" only from? And I saw where one was better that the other. I'd like the thinner of the two of course.

Thanks a Million
Al


----------

